# Trying To Find Matching TCR Advanced Fork.



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi all, me and my bike were involved in a crash at the HHH race this year and my front fork got pretty banged up. I have the 2010 TCR 1 with the black and gray front fork. Does anyone know if there are any matching ones available out there?

My LBS said they contacted Giant and were told I could only get a black front fork with "Giant" down the side of it. And while this may be true, I just thought I would check here as my faith in what they told me is not the highest. Are there any Giant reps that frequent this forum?

Thanks!

Here's a pic of the bike.


----------

